# IH backhoe Identification



## Rolfe hebert (Jun 27, 2019)

First thank you for the add . I am looking for help in Identifying a backhoe I just purchased , ( first one ). I believe it to be a mid 60’s vintage IH with a 4 cylinder diesel . I have not been able to find any serial numbers or nomenclature. I believe it has injection pump issues as it will only run for a few seconds and then shut off . Any help would be much appreciated as I am unable to look for parts or help until I figure out what it is . Thank you .


----------



## Handyman7665 (Jul 14, 2019)

There is usually a tag on the left side ( seating in seat) on the transmisson, should be below right where your left foot sets. Then there is also some on the engine itself , I found one on mine just behind the injector pump.
Most of these have been painted over or rubbed so much they are hard to find or recognize.
I just started a forum article Called The International 2500b project!
Take a look I have pics of mine which is a 1967 2500b which is a desiel with the D239 engine.
Yours looks alot like mine. They came with 2 different engines and in both gas and desiel 2500a for gas and 2500b for desiel. They had 3 different transmissions , hydro, syncromesh , and reverser. With each different engine trans configuration the controls were different. Which is why your controls look different than mine.
You can narrow the transmission down to the pedal configuration you have. This is from my research the most and about the only info that is available on the net about the 60s international backhoes. A quick Google search will bring a few of these up. With the question what trans do I have.

Also if color determined whether it was farm or industrial based. Red for farm and yellow for industrial.
If it is a 2500 then that is the same as the 574 farm version.

As I've been researching mine it seems there were only a few different industrial tractors in the 60s, there are a couple of videos on youtube if you search international backhoe , that have these other 2 models in them. Again there isn't alot but at least it's some info and they are all pretty semilar.

International 3444 
International 3500
International 270 
Were all similar , if you can't find tags looking at pics of these different models can help narrow it down


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Rolfe hebert . Looks like a mid '60's 2504 or this one a 2500
http://www.tractordata.com/backhoe-loader/000/1/0/106-international-harvester-2500-photos.html


----------

